# What's the view like from your front door?



## Jimblob44

Here's a couple of photo's I took from my front doorstep this afternoon, I forget sometimes just how beautiful my wee corner of the world is at times.

Gateway to the Highlands

Jim.


----------



## Kaytutt

This is the view from my back door, the light is fading and I used my iPhone so the quality isn't great. I never get tired of the view even though large areas of it are industrial


----------



## bigtree

Was a nice day today,went out on my MTB along the West Highland Way then up into Mugdock country park.Took a few pics but since you can't post anything of a decent size to this useless sight I will maybe the dropbox as well.


----------



## Jimblob44

I used to visit family who lived in a high rise and I loved the views over the town, much as love my scenic views I can appreciate any view as long as it is interesting, if any of you have ever done the Guiness tour in Dublin and ended up at the bar in the top level then you will appreciate the almost 360 degree views over Dublin city you get.

Jim.


----------



## Jimblob44

bigtree said:


> Was a nice day today,went out on my MTB along the West Highland Way then up into Mugdock country park.Took a few pics but since you can't post anything of a decent size to this useless sight I will maybe the dropbox as well.


Don't do what I did and post the entire contents of your dropbox  , I had to hastily delete my origional post and spend half an hour trying to suss out how to just post a couple of pics :lol:

Jim.


----------



## 747

This is my view.


----------



## aldra

Mine is just high hedges and garden

Beautiful in season

Outside is a main road

Inside a secret garden

Nothing visable from outside, even the gate is surrounded by high hedges

Would love a view, but I'm close to all family, can walk in the garden in pyjamas, 10 minutes to the centre of town

And from spring onwards it's lovely

With bulbs, pergola, roses clematis, ivy covers the house

So I'll settle for that

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel

The Mercedes takes up a fair chunk of our frontage, so nothing super-special I'm afraid.

Peter


----------



## cabby

Great views, enjoyed them thanks.

cabby


----------



## barryd

Well the view from the back door isnt bad and the front can be ok if my Air Hostess neighbour over the road is washing her car. :twisted:


----------



## Stanner

If I turn my hearing aid on and ask the owner nicely to get the right room, this is the view from a place I stay at in Torquay.


----------



## Jimblob44

Stanner said:


> If I turn my hearing aid on and ask the owner nicely to get the right room, this is the view from a place I stay at in Torquay.


Thats the same view I get in the place I stay in when I am in Keswick!
:lol:


----------



## daffodil

barryd said:


> Well the view from the back door isnt bad and the front can be ok if my Air Hostess neighbour over the road is washing her car. :twisted:


Have you ever dug anything up in that field

Because those depressions look like Flint Pits where they used to dig chunks of flint up to knap them into all kinds of tools


----------



## barryd

No. Apparently its the site of the original saxon village and cannot be built on or altered in any way.


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

So it is "...*MY *Air Hostess.." now?


----------



## 1943

from our back door.

well you'll have to imagine it, 'cos I can't work out how to insert a picture![/img]


----------



## KeithChesterfield

*The view from the back door* -

The thin winter sun sparkles on the frost covered decking area and railway sleepers of the patio in the early morning.

Chairs and a table, a parasol limply flaps in the breeze, bedeck the icy area.

Fencing of decorative railings and balustrades obscure the view of the wooden steps leading to a path, bare and grey in it's winter coat, zigzagging down between grassed lawns to a gently flowing brook.

Large leafless trees rise on neighbouring properties either side of the garden to cushion the wind and help to counteract winters icy grip.

Across the tree trunk bridge over the brook I can see trees with bare foliage and wild plants covering the earth and the land rising up to the top of a tree lined abandoned railway embankment.

Then upward, upward my eyes gaze across a ploughed field, the farmers tractor long finished its work, stretching to the trees on the horizon.

My view is halted by the skyline but in my heart and mind I know that fields and lanes stretch beyond for a mile to Hardwick Hall, once home to Bess of Hardwick (Google it!), and the smooth flowing Motorway so loved by all and sundry for its ongoing road works.

The view isn't Bali at sunset, Paris by night or the Trevi fountain but the South facing aspect on a warm summers evening give delight to all who cherish the thoughts of satisfied relaxation as the day ends and a job well done.

PS - this garden is adjacent to a fine property, currently available at a local Estate Agent for the mouthwatering and miserly sum of a gnats cock under £250,000, and any offers or bids can be sent by PM to the poster.


----------



## mollmagee

from front door,baltic :roll: jimm


----------



## Stanner

Perhaps we should have a competition for who can see furthest from their door (front or back) and I doubt if anyone can beat me. :wink:

And I live in Cambridgeshire :roll:


----------



## Jimblob44

mollmagee said:


> from front door,baltic :roll: jimm


That pretty much sums up Scotland at the moment 

Jim.


----------



## Bill_OR

Stanner - 55.05Km according to Google Maps!


----------



## Jimblob44

Bill_OR said:


> Stanner - 55.05Km according to Google Maps!


How do you measure distance between two points on google earth?

Jim.


----------



## Bill_OR

> How do you measure distance between two points on google earth?


Jim,
I was using Google Maps. Right click the mouse over one point and click on "measure distance" then just click on the 2nd point and it gives you straight line distance.
Bill


----------



## Stanner

Bill_OR said:


> Stanner - 55.05Km according to Google Maps!


Nope, I can beat that by quite a fair margin and I wouldn't mind betting you can as well. :wink:


----------



## Jimblob44

Stanner said:


> Bill_OR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner - 55.05Km according to Google Maps!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I can beat that by quite a fair margin and I wouldn't mind betting you can as well. :wink:
Click to expand...

Are we talking about looking to the stars perchance?

Jim


----------



## daffodil

Me and the Daffodill


----------



## Bill_OR

Stanner - yes, you're quite right of course but only at night ;-)
Bill


----------



## daffodil

This is a view of my barn and Brocante 



I think I can now load pictures on this forum


----------



## Stanner

daffodil said:


> Me and the Daffodill https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wp4f6g0mz3mek8p/AABU90YohcnQ952euNYAa8WNa


This album is empty


----------



## 747

The view from my front door is blocked by a ruddy great white shed. 8O

Actually, I can see right up the River Tyne from the front bedroom window. it's a nice view but for some reason I cannot find a picture. Very strange.


----------



## daffodil

Stanner said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Daffodill
> 
> This album is empty
> 
> 
> 
> I think I deleted by mistake I have put another one on instead
> 
> still havent got a clue to what I am doing
> 
> The pics in drop box seem to disappear after a very short time
Click to expand...


----------



## Stanner

Bill_OR said:


> Stanner - yes, you're quite right of course but only at night ;-)
> Bill


Why just at night?


----------



## nicholsong

I can see the sun by day.


----------



## rayrecrok

Well we all can see a long way if the night sky is clear and there isn't any light pollution.. About as far as the eye can see unaided



















Mind boggling really!.. 8O

ray.


----------



## daffodil

The Daffodil and the 2.3 V5 VW BORA

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/IMG_...ABf4W3dxhQotQCNlVTn-I7Urrfr7vZpq6_ig8mksvNDiA

Now, I think I have got it right,

Thanks Stanner for your observations


----------



## daffodil

Jimblob44 said:


> Here's a couple of photo's I took from my front doorstep this afternoon, I forget sometimes just how beautiful my wee corner of the world is at times.
> 
> Gateway to the Highlands
> 
> Jim.


Jim can you help me please I followed your link to Drop Box and joined,then I put pics onto Dropbox and then tried loading them onto here,

but Grath says he is being told he is not allowed and doesent belong on there, and that he needs to join Drop box is that right?

or is there something I am not doing correctly (which is the norm for me ) thanks in anticipation David


----------



## Kaytutt

747 said:


> The view from my front door is blocked by a ruddy great white shed. 8O
> 
> Actually, I can see right up the River Tyne from the front bedroom window. it's a nice view but for some reason I cannot find a picture. Very strange.


You still haven't de-weeded that drive you slovenly gnome you


----------



## Spacerunner

View from my front (habitation) door.


----------



## 747

Kaytutt said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my front door is blocked by a ruddy great white shed. 8O
> 
> Actually, I can see right up the River Tyne from the front bedroom window. it's a nice view but for some reason I cannot find a picture. Very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't de-weeded that drive you slovenly gnome you
Click to expand...

Change the record for gawds sake woman. :roll:

That's what happens to your driveway when you use your motorhome a lot. :wink:


----------



## jo662

Stanner said:


> Perhaps we should have a competition for who can see furthest from their door (front or back) and I doubt if anyone can beat me. :wink:
> 
> And I live in Cambridgeshire :roll:


I will give it a go ! :lol:


----------



## perrie333

cannot see anything as thick fog : (


----------



## aldra

Well

Just to add a dimension

What you see from your front door is fantastic, maybe

What you see from inside your front door

Priceless

Or it should be if life is good

For many it's not

Life is a funny thing

Aldra


----------



## WildThingsKev

Hab door.


----------



## daffodil

This is in my humble opinion one of the most beautiful things to see outside your front door

YEP, your motor home,

unless you are lucky enough to be out and about in it ,

then its the view from the vans hab door (just like wildthingkevs which is amazing) I am suffering from scenery envy


----------



## aldra

Daffydowndilly

If I list my loves

The MH is well down

It's a means to an end

But

It could vanish tomorrow

Those things that could not vanish without breaking my heart

Crowd upfront

I bet they do with you too

Aldra


----------

